# Worried?



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

I just read up on Feinsteins guns ban proposal, and the ways the polititions use horrible trageties to push their own agendas. With the momentem these idiots are gaining off the simple minded population, is anyone else as frightened as I am about this new bill? If you haven't seen it yet, you need to look it up. Also any ideas what somebody like me could do to help stop this BS from actually going through?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Call your representatives and voice your opposition to any infringements upon your Second Amendment rights. Be polite, be nice, be firm, and be short.


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

+1 be vocal.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Exercise your 1st and 2nd amendment rights. Loudly voice your opposition and buy as many 'soon to be banned' guns as you can.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Call your representatives and voice your opposition to any infringements upon your Second Amendment rights. By polite, be nice, be firm, and be short.


^^^^^This right here^^^^^

Make sure when corresponding with anyone about this subject to be clear and articulate. Educate yourself as well. I think we are going to need a little luck with this one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Remember, that witch Feinstein has been proposing these bills for years. I unfortunately believe they will get some form of ban in the books, but I don't think these morons will get all they want. Just my personal thoughts.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I heard Feinstein has a concealed carry


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Feinstein does have carry conceal and has been deputized by the U.S. Marshall so she can take it where she wants to.
I personally don't think the bill will pass the House and the Senate can still filibuster it too. The House doesn't have the votes for it to pass and they can kill it in committee without it coming to the floor for a vote even if they have the votes to pass a new bill if the Speaker decides it dies then it dies. So we have at least two years to make more Mags and AR's. Remember the Supreme Court said they can't ban guns the public generally has. Feinstein has drafted the new bill to ban Semi-Autos that can hold more than 10 rounds. I wrote my Congressman but he has remained silent on a reply. I suggest everyone writes their House of Representatives soon.


----------

